# Using a Graphite Mold



## lazersteve (Apr 26, 2008)

All, 

I've posted a new tutorial demonstrating the use of a graphite mold to cast a gold ingot. 

The video is in the melting section on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us .

Please post your comments here:

Graphite Mold Comments

The gold ingot that I cast in the video was from 70.33 grams of karat jewelry processed twice with AR.

The yield was 37.5 grams.

Steve


----------

